# Port graphics/zbar fails build.



## Alain De Vos (Jul 8, 2022)

Error log,

```
[00:01:53] ===>   zbar-0.23.90 depends on shared library: libgtk-3.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so)
[00:01:53] ===>   Returning to build of zbar-0.23.90
[00:01:53] ===>   zbar-0.23.90 depends on shared library: libpango-1.0.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so)
[00:01:53] ===>   zbar-0.23.90 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
[00:01:53] ===========================================================================
[00:01:53] =======================<phase: configure      >============================
[00:01:53] ===== env: NO_DEPENDS=yes USER=root UID=0 GID=0
[00:01:53] ===>  Configuring for zbar-0.23.90
[00:01:55] Can't exec "autopoint": No such file or directory at /usr/local/share/autoconf2.71/Autom4te/FileUtils.pm line 293.
[00:01:55] autoreconf2.71: error: autopoint failed with exit status: 2
[00:01:55] ===>  Mk/Uses/autoreconf.mk: Error running /usr/local/bin/autoreconf2.71
[00:01:55] *** Error code 1
[00:01:55] 
[00:01:55] Stop.
[00:01:55] make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/zbar
[00:01:57] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:01:57] ===>  Cleaning for zbar-0.23.90
[00:01:58] build of graphics/zbar | zbar-0.23.90 ended at Fri Jul  8 10:38:26 CEST 2022
[00:01:58] build time: 00:01:58
[00:01:58] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2022)

`autopoint` appears to come from devel/gettext-tools. That seems to be missing here.


```
# autopoint	Provided by devel/gettext-tools.  Updates gettext related *.m4
#		files included with the source code and build scripts such as
#		config.rpath.  Run by autoreconf if configure.ac (or one of the
#		macros it uses) contains AM_GNU_GETTEXT.  A build dependency on
#		devel/gettext-tools can be added with USES+=gettext-tools.
#		Note that autoreconf runs autopoint even if a port has an NLS
#		option and the option is disabled.  The build dependency on
#		gettext-tools is not optional.  If the run dependency on
#		gettext is optional this can be specified with
#		NLS_USES=gettext-runtime.
```


----------

